# 13 week old scared of other dogs.



## conandan959 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 13 week old gsd. Tried to introduce her to my neighbors small dog. They were separated by a fence, but as soon as my puppy saw her she took off running and yelping. The took her to the vet yesterday and when she saw the other dogs she started shaking while I held her. 
Should I wait longer before trying to put her around other dogs, or keep trying. 
We have a cat she doesn't seem to mind him. Even tries to play with the cat but he keeps his distance.


----------



## mightyschwartz (Aug 12, 2013)

conandan959 said:


> I have a 13 week old gsd. Tried to introduce her to my neighbors small dog. They were separated by a fence, but as soon as my puppy saw her she took off running and yelping. The took her to the vet yesterday and when she saw the other dogs she started shaking while I held her.
> Should I wait longer before trying to put her around other dogs, or keep trying.
> We have a cat she doesn't seem to mind him. Even tries to play with the cat but he keeps his distance.


How big were the other dogs?


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Maxx is 13 weeks as well and he's the same way.. Once he gets over his barking fits then he shows some interest (sometimes) but its getting him to that point that I'm struggling with. He was around a 3 year old min pin when we first got him and he plays with a 100 pound Rottweiler, the cat he wants to play with too but I'm not sure how to get home ok with other dogs outside our house.... I'm stuck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

15 week old puppy with the same thing. Barks at other dogs bigger than her and runs away, quite happy to play with small dogs. But she plays/lives with a 40kg gsd cross!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

This is my first GSD and so I'm not very familiar with them. Maybe this is normal for their breed? I have been working with maxx and he has gotten better with dogs behind fences, still working with dogs outside the fence. For now I'm not asking him to meet any of them, I'm just keeping him focused on me and the treat or toy. My goal for now is just to him ok with walking past one without a reaction 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

You need to take your pup to puppy playgroups socialize more with other puppies.
And don't baby them they scare.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

You should be raising a puppy to be confident, even small dogs can use body language to a puppy that are threatening, eye contact can be enough. smaller dogs are usually quicker to be threatening as they are less confident themselves. It is good to socialize your puppy with other dogs but you may have to live with the consequences of any bad experiences you place the pup in for the rest of the dog's life.


----------



## OyMyShepherdBoy (Jun 13, 2013)

Its important to socialize your pup with all kind of people and dogs. people with hats, in wheelchairs, with walkers, umbrellas, and anything crazy and out of the ordinary. Make sure you introduce your pup to well behaved fully vaccinated dogs you know in a neutral environment. Take the lead and let your pup know its okay. Make sure both dogs are leashed and interaction is ALWAYS supervised. Take it slow and don't overwhelm him or stress him out! You are the leader so you need to let him know the dog is okay!

Puppy classes are a fantastic way to get your little one used to others. Don't stop introducing your guy to new dogs. Find a better way to go about it. Fear can turn into aggression so its best to deal with the issue now!


----------



## conandan959 (Aug 14, 2013)

She does very well introducing her to other people. So far the only things she's scared of are other dogs and loud vehicles going by when she's outside. I will try taking her to a puppy park and see how it goes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if my pup was scared of other dogs i would set up a play date
with another puppy. after a few play dates with one pup i would
introduce another pup. a puppy park may be to much, to many
pups. after some positive contact with other dogs i would go to
a puppy park.



conandan959 said:


> She does very well introducing her to other people. So far the only things she's scared of are other dogs and loud vehicles going by when she's outside. I will try taking her to a puppy park and see how it goes.


----------



## conandan959 (Aug 14, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> if my pup was scared of other dogs i would set up a play date
> with another puppy. after a few play dates with one pup i would
> introduce another pup. a puppy park may be to much, to many
> pups. after some positive contact with other dogs i would go to
> a puppy park.


That sounds like a good idea will try that instead. I just don't want her to be aggressive or intimidated of other dogs.


----------

